# Archery Talk's Introduction To Archery VIDEO SERIES



## xswanted (Feb 1, 2008)

Very cool!

Good work!


----------



## COATED (Jun 3, 2009)

I must say...you Martin Guys are something else! :thumbs_up Very cool video! AT just gets better and better. My folks are up in Spokane. Next time I'm visiting, I'll head thru Walla Walla on my way up and drop off you guys a case of Sierra Nevada Pale Ale:darkbeer:.......

Now if only you guys could do something about that PUG guy to return his PM's:secret:


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Perfect*

*I wish I would have had a video like this 
when I was starting out. Great Job!
I like the fact he used 3 different bow 
makers to demonstrate the cam systems.
Keep up the Good Work. Thanks For the Support*.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Great job and great idea! :thumb:


----------



## switchbackjack (Mar 21, 2006)

thats why i love this web site,thanks i look foward to more vids...thanks...jack


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice, lots of help for the beginner. I've always considered the Hoyt's cam.5 a hybrid and the "slaved" cam a binary system???


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Very well done!


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

I am guessing and / or hoping that these videos will be placed into a "stickie" or a forum of its own whereas you can gain access to them without searching or stumbling across them!
Great stuff and cannot wait to see more!


----------



## Ricky P (Jan 8, 2010)

*At*

Great vidio!, AT gets better and better!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Great job. You guys need to make a series out of this and post it as a sticky.:darkbeer:


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Do This Please*



asa1485 said:


> Great job. You guys need to make a series out of this and post it as a sticky.:darkbeer:


*I couldn't have said it better!*


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks, i bookmarked this to look at later.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

RxBowhunter said:


> I'm not sure if it's just my machine (?) but I can't hear Shawn talking on this one.


I can hear him just fine. Good stuff AT!


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Sent Kurt D. a PM*


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

awesome info for new archers, keep it going


----------



## turkeygod (Jan 14, 2010)

Neat!


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Very nice video for anyone wanted to learn to do some things yourself!!! I have been trying to figure out that peep serving thing and that was a perfect explanation!! I'm starting to think that this Nov Rut guy might actually know what he's taking about!!  Seriously though, nice job Shawn!! '94


----------



## blazenarrow (Feb 6, 2009)

Great job Shawn..


----------



## Fire6 (Jan 15, 2010)

*Great info*

This is some great info. The more of this stuff the better. I'm new to the sport and wanting to learn. The local pro shop doesn't want to teach (he can't bill me if I can do it myself). I would love to learn all I can. Great job


----------



## Ezbite (Oct 12, 2009)

im going to start tying my peep in like this for sure now, thanks


----------



## ckulow (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome Videos. My only suggestion would be to show alternate methods on how to tie in a peep. A peep can have a mind of it's and may not cooperate and may need to be a adjusted. The method shown doesn't allow for adjustment either in rotation or height. A series of sliding knots will allow the user to make the necessary adjustments but still hold the peep in place.

CJK


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

WOW!!!

Nice


----------



## dustyboots (Jan 29, 2010)

thanks for the great vids


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Very nice Shawn!! You made that about as simple as it could be for anyone!! 

This should be a great resource!!:thumbs_up


----------



## wido70 (Jan 30, 2010)

just started archery the videos will help out alot


----------



## traditional1970 (Jan 5, 2009)

A 1 video.

Thanks


----------



## JayP (Dec 13, 2008)

Great videos and I especially love the close up of tying the D loop and serving in the peep.


----------



## panther2307 (Feb 12, 2008)

great idea for the videos,keep it up!


----------



## ArchersCrest (Feb 3, 2009)

Excellent quality video instruction! Fine job Shawn demystifying basic fundamental aspects. Keep up the great information flow.

:thumbs_up


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

COATED said:


> Next time I'm visiting, I'll head thru Walla Walla on my way up and drop off you guys a case of Sierra Nevada Pale Ale:darkbeer:.......


Just remember...the only person here at Martin that enjoys beer is Joel C. :darkbeer:


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

*Wow!!!*

Hey Shawn that was one of the best, if not the best tutorials on archery set up, that I have seen any where!! Especially serving the peep, watching how to tie the D loop and serve the peep will help so many people save money, and hopefully be able to help folks fix there gear in the field . 

Great job and great camera work ....very professional. I give it a 10:shade:


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs (Feb 8, 2010)

Incredibly helpful videos ----- well done AT !!:cheer2:


----------



## knox_nate (Dec 27, 2009)

Great Vids! Thanks. Cant wait for the next one!


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Good Job !!!


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

The way to measure draw length really helped me out!


----------



## bowhunter0 (Apr 21, 2010)

Good info.


----------



## marius6006 (May 19, 2010)

thanks


----------



## marius6006 (May 19, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## fireguy3 (May 20, 2010)

Great videos. Very informative.


----------



## MajorF (Jun 21, 2008)

A great video keep them comeing.


----------



## dugy40 (May 28, 2010)

*Bowpress*

Where can I buy a bow press like the one in the video? thanks


----------



## Offroad (May 23, 2010)

Picked up a bow last year at this time and made some 3d shoots,had a lot of fun, just starting back on 3d this year and have a lot of fun but not good scores.
Watched video on grip and draw arm in line with arrow yesterday.
Made 30 shots after watching the videos and more consistent shots than ever, looking forward to some more video training,
Thanks for the help


----------



## clo650 (Oct 24, 2008)

*Excellent!*

Very nice work! I'll be doing my next peep!

Thanks Archery Talk!

Chris


----------



## Angel Archer (May 22, 2010)

ckulow said:


> A peep can have a mind of it's (own) and may not cooperate and may need to be adjusted. The method shown doesn't allow for adjustment either in rotation or height.
> 
> CJK


:idea1: 
My bow shop ties in peeps almost the same, without wrapping around the circle itself. I can adjust the height by threading a shoestring between the serving and the peep, wrapping around the string a couple times and then tugging it in the direction needed. My husband has been shooting for 3 years and never had a peep pop out or move out of place. Some methods let the peep move too easily for bowhunters who may be trekking through thicker stuff. I'm new at archery, but this really seems to work, as I've watched my hubby. 

Hope this helps!!!:bounce::grin:


----------



## cadman59501 (Jun 6, 2010)

Very informative videos. I just picked up my 1st bow last week, it was a RTS model, but I am sure that this information will come in very handy. Thank you AT, I cant wait for more videos.


----------



## LoriG (Jul 7, 2010)

*Awesome intro video*

Thank you for posting the videos for beginners.
Are there any good videos showing proper shooting technique for beginners (just started shooting the compound 2wks ago) I'd like to see how expert bowhunters stand, hold the bow, draw and then shoot an arrow from a compound bow. I've heard that proper technique is essential if I want to be a decent shot. Right now I'm pretty sure I don't have it. I have a very difficult time consistently getting a tight grouping at 30yd (a good round has a 1ft spread & sometimes I get a crazy shot even though I think I'm doing everything right). I'm shooting 35# from a Parker Side Kick (split finger release) (it's a fairly easy draw). Thanks for your help.


----------



## timms25 (Jun 24, 2010)

thanks a bunch


----------



## HammerBuilt (Jul 21, 2010)

Nice videos, very informative.


----------



## sailor4ever (Jul 31, 2010)

Great videos...........Thanks!:thumbs_up


----------



## bsheephunter (Jan 23, 2010)

Hello


----------



## dhanames (Aug 30, 2010)

Great Video .. thanks for the reference info


----------



## Kurt D. (Jul 3, 2007)

I've combined the two groups of videos and made a link on our front page to here. Hope the videos help guys.


----------



## whiskeyonsunday (Aug 24, 2011)

very helpful, thanks for posting.


----------



## sm416496 (Nov 25, 2011)

Just what I was looking for. :thumbs_up


----------



## ArrowCrazy (Feb 25, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## 17kchis17 (Jun 28, 2010)

Check these Southeast Missouri guys out... Good things to come in 2012.. Show supoort and like there page.. Thank


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Great videos,


----------

